# fort - adjectif / adverbe



## Pierre Simon

Bonsoir à toutes et à tous,

Au cours d'un autre fil, encore un autre grand trou noir dans ma connaissance est apparu, c'est-à-dire le bon usage du mot _fort_. Ce que je voudrais comprendre est l'usage convenable lorsque _fort_ s'utilise : (a) en tant qu'adverbe, et (b) en tant qu'adjectif qui veut dire '_qui fait beaucoup de bruit' _ou '_bruyant'_.

Le cas où l'adjectif jouxte le nom qu'il décrit ne pose pas de problème, par exemple : '_une voix forte'_. Ce qui est plus difficile est le cas où le mot _fort_ s'emploie comme un adjectif attribut. Il se peut que des exemples vous aideront à mieux comprendre ce que je cherche à dire.

_« L'orchestre était trop fort »
« Les cuivres sont très forts »_

Merci d'avance


----------



## Mout

Dans tes deux exemples, pour moi, fort signifie _qui fait beaucoup de bruit_.
_L'orchestre était trop fort = l'orchestre jouait d'une manière trop forte_.

Je vois encore deux autres sens à fort :
_fort_, invariable, qui veut dire _très_ : _il y a fort longtemps = il y a très longtemps._
et _fort_, qui signifie _puissant, costaud_ : _Mon père, il est plus fort que toi, d'abord._


----------



## itka

Il existe bien un adjectif "fort" qui, comme tous les adjectifs s'accorde avec le nom qu'il qualifie, qu'il soit épithète, attribut ou en apposition :
_Il a une voix forte.
Ils sont forts._
Et un adverbe "fort", synonyme de "fortement", mais qui ne s'emploie guère qu'avec les verbes _"parler" (_et_"crier","chanter",_etc.). Avec d'autres verbes, ce sont des emplois stylistiques, littéraires et souvent vieillis : _"je l'aime fort", "je le crains fort"._
On peut le rencontrer avec des adjectifs ou d'autres adverbes, au sens de "très" mais c'est encore plus rare.
Comme tous les adverbes, il est invariable.
_Ils parlent fort.
Ce livre est fort intéressant.
Il y a fort longtemps (exemple de Mout)._


----------



## Aoyama

Mais encore ... ces deux exemples :
_« L'orchestre était trop fort »_
_« Les cuivres sont très forts »_
ne sont pas vraiment corrects (même si compréhensibles).
Pour _« L'orchestre était trop fort »_ s'agit-il de :
l'orchestre _jouait_ trop fort (était bruyant) ou l'orchestre jouait très bien ?
Même remarque pour_ « Les cuivres sont très forts »,_ bruyants ou remarquables ?


----------



## Pierre Simon

[…]

Alors considérez, s'il vous plaît, les phrases suivantes qui sont provenues du fil auquel le lien se trouve ci-dessus :

« _Les hommes marchaient, aussi fièrement (adv) que les soldats_ » 
« _Les hommes chantaient, aussi fort (adv) que les soldats_ » 

« _Les hommes marchaient, aussi fiers (adj) que les soldats_ » 
« _Les hommes chantaient, aussi forts (adj) que les soldats_ » 

Que la dernière phrase soit incorrecte, je l'accepte volontiers. La seule chose que je veuille en comprendre est la raison. Pourquoi est-elle incorrecte ? Bien évidemment, il y a quelque chose de particulier dans l'usage de cet adjectif. On dit, par exemple, « _ce moteur fait un bruit infernal_ », mais on ne peut dire « _ce moteur est très fort_ » sans changer complètement le sens de la phrase. Même si l'on dit « _Ecoutez ce moteur. Comme il est fort !_ » il est toujours possible que l'on fasse allusion à sa puissance, n'est-ce pas ?

Tout d'abord, je voudrais bien me faire comprendre : dans cette question, il ne s'agit pas de l'adverbe '_fort_'. Oui, je sais qu'il existe un tel adverbe. Je l'utilise de temps en temps, et il est fort utile. Ici, pourtant, l'adverbe n'a rien à voir avec la question. Oublions donc l'adverbe ; je veux que nous nous concentrions seulement sur l'adjectif. Deuxièmement, quoiqu'il y ait bien des significations de l'adjectif '_fort_' (solide, résistant, efficace, costaud, etc.,) il n'y en a qu'une qui m'intéresse : c'est-à-dire « _qui fait du bruit_ » ou « _bruyant_ ». Alors, dans ce contexte-ci, je voudrais mieux comprendre le bon usage du mot 'fort' lorsqu'il a cette signification spécifique.

Prenons d'abord le cas le plus simple, où l'adjectif se rapporte au bruit ou au son lui-même :

« _La musique est trop forte. Baissez-la s'il vous plaît_ »
« _Dès qu'elle entra, les cris de la foule ètaient très forts_ »

Il me semble que dans ce type de cas, il n'y a pas de problème. Mais prenons maintenant un autre type de cas, où l'adjectif se rapporte, pas au bruit ou au son lui-même, mais plutôt à l'agent qui le produit :

« _Dans le troisième mouvement, les cordes n'étaient pas assez fortes_ »
« _La chanson m'a plu, mais la batterie était trop forte_ »

Si j'ai bien compris la réponse de Mout, cet usage est plus ou moins convenable. Mais ces exemples ont été choisis parce que le contexte fait comprendre que l'on parle de la force de la musique. Considérez, s'il vous plaît, une autre situation où le contexte n'est pas aussi clair. Figurez-vous que vous êtes à l'hôtel. Vous cherchez à dormir mais, dans la chambre voisine, il y a une fête qui fait beaucoup de bruit. Diriez-vous (pourriez-vous dire) :

« _Je veux changer ma chambre. La fête est trop forte_ » ?? 

Je crois que non. Il faut utiliser, me semble-t-il, une autre expression : « La fête est trop bruyante » ou « La fête fait trop de bruit ». Mais où se trouvent les limites ? Où est ce seuil au delà duquel l'adjectif '_fort_' ne peut aller ?  Si un batteur, par exemple, fait beaucoup de bruit, peut-on dire à propos de lui « il est très fort » ? Est-ce que l'on pourrait dire la même chose à propos d'un écolier tapageur qui fait beaucoup de bruit ?

Comme toujours, vos conseils seraient fort appréciés.

Merci d'avance


----------



## itka

> [En parlant d'un* phénomène affectant les  organes des sens*]  _Lumière,  couleur, teinte forte; bruit fort, sons forts; fort accent, voix forte;  parfum fort; forte senteur; goût fort._ TLFI.


« _Je veux changer de chambre. Le bruit de la fête  est trop  fort._ » 
L'adjectif "fort" ne signifie pas bruyant, mais "intense" et tu vois, il peut s'appliquer à d'autres sens que l'ouïe.


> Si un batteur, par exemple, fait beaucoup de bruit, peut-on dire à  propos de lui « il est très fort » ? Non, le batteur n'est pas très fort au sens de "très bruyant", mais il  peut être _"très fort comme batteur"_ c'est-à-dire excellent  batteur.Est-ce que l'on pourrait dire la  même chose à propos d'un écolier tapageur qui fait beaucoup de bruit ? L'écolier non plus, en ce sens (il est _très fort_ s'il mérite  toujours la première place).


----------



## Maître Capello

_Les hommes chantaient, aussi *fort *_(adverbe) _que les soldats_ → Les hommes chantaient ; ils chantaient aussi *fortement* que les soldats.

_Les hommes chantaient, aussi *forts *_(adjectif) _que les soldats_ → Les hommes chantaient et ils étaient aussi *musclés* que les soldats.


----------



## Pierre Simon

Bonsoir à toutes et à tous,



Aoyama said:


> Pour _« L'orchestre était trop fort »_ s'agit-il de : l'orchestre _jouait_ trop fort (était bruyant) ou l'orchestre jouait très bien ? Même remarque pour_ « Les cuivres sont très forts »,_ bruyants ou remarquables ?


 
Étant donné cette ambiguïté, Aoyama, vaudrait-il mieux ne jamais utiliser l'adjectif 'fort' pour décrire le « producteur » du bruit ?



itka said:


> L'adjectif "fort" ne signifie pas bruyant, mais "intense"...


 
Merci Itka. Si j'ai bien compris, il n'y a donc qu'une poignée de noms dont l'adjectif peut être l'attribut, au sens limité que nous avons déjà défini : une voix, un bruit, un son, un coup de tonnerre et... et... ?

Et, enfin, merci Maître. Ton explication des exemples était très utile. Je te suis _fort_ reconnaissant


----------



## Aoyama

> Étant donné cette ambiguïté, Aoyama, vaudrait-il mieux ne jamais utiliser l'adjectif 'fort' pour décrire le « producteur » du bruit ?


L'ambiguïté peut être levée en changeant le verbe :
_L'orchestre jouait trop fort_
pour l'autre exemple, si on remplace très par trop (la nuance change un peu) :
_Les cuivres sont trop forts_, on évite aussi l'ambiguïté (même si probablement un chef d'orchestre pourrait dire_ les cuivres sont très forts ..._).


----------



## KLAR99

Salut!

Dans ce cas je vous écris à propos du mot "fort" que j'ai écouté lorsque j'ai parlé avec ma professeur de français qui est native.

Je lui racontais que j'étais allé au supermarché et que j'y ai vu un pickpocket qui était en réalité une vieille dame. Alors, je lui ai dit cela: "Je suis allé au supermarché et j'ai écouté une fille parler au policier pour lui faire part qu'un pickpocket avait pris son portemonnaie." Puis, j'ai continué: "Cependant, la fille a cru que c'était un homme âgé qui le lui avait volé tandis que je suis presque sûr que la vieille dame, qui lui a demandé de lui passer une bouteille d'eau qui se trouvait en haut, le lui a volé puisque lorsque la jeune fille s'est tournée pour prendre la bouteille, la vieille dame en a profité pour mettre sa main dans son sac."

Ma prof y a répondu: "C'est FORT possible!"

C'est pour cela que j'aimerais savoir pourquoi elle a employé "fort" comme adverbe et si possible pourriez-vous me donner plus d'exemples de manière que ça soit plus claire pour moi, s'il vous plaît?

Merci en avance!


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

"fort" est ici synonyme de "très" et correspond à un niveau de langage un peu plus _soutenu_. Cette expression s'emploie généralement avec _"bien / très / fort"_ pour marquer l'intensité.


----------



## KLAR99

Bonjour et merci de votre réponse!

Pourriez-vous me donner quelques exemples, s'il vous plaît?


----------



## snarkhunter

Un exemple, tiré d'une célèbre fable de La Fontaine que tout écolier français a dû apprendre un jour :

_"La Cigale, ayant chanté tout l'été,
Se trouva fort dépourvue
Quand la bise fut venue."_

Ici, "fort" est synonyme de "très". Mais, comme déjà dit, cela relève désormais d'un langage soutenu et on ne le rencontre plus vraiment dans la langue courante.


----------



## OLN

ê_tre fort probable/ fort possible _n'est pour moi pas du registre soutenu.

Autres exemples  : 
en douter fort
serrer fort, embrasser fort, aimer fort, sentir fort, frapper fort, parler/chanter/crier/ronfler fort
Voir ci-dessus !


----------



## Locape

Pour moi, 'serrer fort' et tous les autres exemples ne veulent pas dire la même chose que 'fort' utilisé pour 'très'. Cela veut dire 'fortement', 'avec force', on pourrait d'ailleurs dire 'serrer très fort'. Je n'utilise pour ma part 'fort' (très) que rarement, je le retrouve plus souvent à l'écrit qu'à l'oral, sauf en Belgique où il est courant dans ce sens. Je ne sais pas en ce qui concerne la Suisse ou le Québec.


----------



## OLN

D'accord, mettons de côté "d'une manière forte" et restons-en à _fort _antéposé à un adjectif ou un adverbe.
Les exemples sont aussi infinis. _Fort aimable, être fort aise ; f_o_rt tard,  fort heureusement, fort mal/bien._
Devait-on répéter ceci ?


Pierre Simon said:


> Je te suis _fort_ reconnaissant


et cela ?


Mout said:


> _il y a fort longtemps = il y a très longtemps_


Grevisse le signale comme "vivant dans le français parlé en Belgique et dans certaines provinces de France".
Dans mon entourage, le degré supérieur à "c'est bien possible" est communément "c'est fort possible" et non "c'est très possible".


----------



## Locape

Les exemples sont parlants, mais d'un registre assez soutenu, 'je te suis fort reconnaissante', c'est fort aimable à vous', 'il y a fort longtemps'..., je peux utiliser ces formules à l'écrit si je veux être très polie (ou alors tu as un niveau de langage beaucoup plus élevé que moi ! 😉). Mais tu as raison, ce n'est pas seulement en Belgique qu'on le retrouve à l'oral, c'est le cas également dans le nord de la France. Et en effet, je peux dire à l'oral 'c'est fort possible', mais c'est aussi parce que 'c'est très possible' n'est pas correct, par contre je dirais plus facilement 'c'est très probable'. C'est vrai qu'on peut inciter ceux qui apprennent le français à le parler mieux que les natifs, enfin mieux que moi ! 😋


----------

